# Just got my Cervelo Jersey Set :)



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

So I ordered the Cervelo test team jersey (not the aero one) and the race bib......they fit Great and are awesome! The bib shorts are made of this great material Elastane (20%) and it just hugs your things perfect, especially around the ends, near the knees.

www.bicyclinghub.com is having a SALE now so go jump on it!!!!! )))) Their customer service is the best and ROCKS! :thumbsup:


----------

